# American Chef in Thailand



## straycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Im a recent graduate of the Le Cordon Bleu cooking program and have worked in the Ritz Carlton in Palm Springs California and the SPA RESORT CASINO also in Palm Springs. I want to retire to Thailand. Im 51 now and have been to Thailand 4 times. I also have someone I fell in in love with on my recent trip who is Thai. I would like to run a little bar and grill or restaurant. Any suggestions? Im also a certified aircraft mechanic, of more than 30 yrs. I can fix many things such as construction, electrical, plumbing etc.


----------



## Farang (Feb 14, 2009)

I think that's a great idea to start a small business, plenty of opportunity in areas like Krabi and Trang. Quite young still as for tourism but land is not too expensive, if your girl friend is in on it with you things could work out nicely. My advice would be to study a bit about Thai taxes, property taxes and anything else involving the government.
It wouldn't also be such a bad idea to go over on a tourist visa and find a Chefs job in let's say Phuket or Samui, not too difficult and places are opening up like crazy despite the economic down fall. Don't expect a big salary but I'm sure with your background you will score a fun spot to work while you research your business plan...
Good luck!

Farang


----------

